
Upgrading to Snow Leopard - tortilla
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2009/8/30/upgrading-to-snow-leopard
======
tptacek
In my experience, running ruby in 64 bit mode is very much _not a win_. It's
detectably slower, and absolutely chews up memory.

But you should never be using the system Ruby anyways.

~~~
nudded
What were the exact results of your tests? also was a self compiled version of
ruby faster?

------
petercooper
Just don't - really, dont. Fresh install. It took me ages and was a pain, but
not as much a pain as the unsureness and niggles I encountered after a day on
an upgraded Snow Leopard. It's so much better fresh.

~~~
moe
As I have the snopard disc in the mail I wonder, what were your particular
problems?

~~~
petercooper
At a low level, libraries tripping over each other. At a higher level, just
weird interface "quirks" that would come and go. No such issues after a proper
install - it's been entirely issue free.

------
cscotta
It took me a few hours to sort this all out on my own on Friday, but now that
something like an "official" guide for Ruby developers has been released, I'm
glad to find that I ended up choosing the preferred path!

After recompiling Ruby 1.9 as a 64-bit binary, installing the 64-bit version
of MySQL, and getting the rest of my gems back in shape, things worked quite
well.

That said, I'm not looking forward to spending several days helping people out
with upgrades at work, haha. This one was quite a bit more involved than I
expected.

NB: Had to do the same for Python's MySQL bindings with MySQL-64.

------
mtkd
Having a bit of a horror with SL today.

1) FF 3.5.2 is crashing when I click help menu

2) Bash is not running scripts that used to run (and it's not just a colour
issue)

3) Macports broke and won't update itself, I've installed 1.8 over the top,
but don't like fixing issues like this (especially apps that are critical to
me)

Just looking at getting Ruby working now. I wouldn't advise anyone updating a
work machine yet until more people have worked through all the issues.

------
naz
If you installed Ruby using MacPorts you won't have this problem when you
upgrade. You will have to reinstall MacPorts from their latest svn though.

